

Setting up federated addresses with Stellar - gdb
https://gdb.svbtle.com/setting-up-federated-addresses-with-stellar

======
stellarjoe
Meanwhile there are two servers out there it seems:
[https://github.com/search?q=stellar%20federation](https://github.com/search?q=stellar%20federation)

------
arcdigital
I've decided to work on a hosted federation service like gdb mentioned at the
end of his post. More details to follow.

[http://stellarfs.com](http://stellarfs.com)

